# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Enclosure of the month February 2012

## John Clare

Please vote for the enclosure of the month for February.  Please note that this poll combines 2 months' entries due to a missed poll at the beginning of January. 

Best of luck to everyone!

1: Malaysian Painted Frog Terrarium, by Royce 



2: Fire-Bellied Toad Terrarium, by Geo 



3: Dendrobates tinctorius vivarium, by Don 



4: White's Tree Frog terrarium, by helm96 



5: Terrarium, by Ian 



6: Fire-Bellied Toad tank, by Frog lover :L 



7: Red-Eyed Tree Frog Terrarium, by Heather 



8: Red-Eyed Tree Frog terrarium, by Don 



9: Red-Eyed Tree Frog terrarium, by Shanny 



10: Wood Frog terrarium, by Autumn 



11: Bumblebee Dart Frog terrarium, by Katiesaur 



12: Terrarium, by frogmandan 



13: Oophaga pumilio terrarium, by Wesley 



14: Fowler's Toad terrarium, by Gail

----------


## Autumn

This one is hard too!! lol ;P

----------


## Heather

Very much so ....

----------


## Autumn

Lol....there were several that I liked! Too bad you can't vote more than once  :Wink: !!

----------


## Geo

Thanks to everyone who voted for my Oriental Fire Belly Toad enclosure. I attempted to keep it as natural as possible. It has been working well for a couple of months now with very little interference from me. The pump in the top left side that feeds water down the log to the lagoon has had no issues. The aquatic plants are doing well. The 3 toads in there are happy from what I can tell. Their activity levels are high, their appetites are endless and one or more of them is doing the mating call all night long. From what I can tell it appears I have two males and one female although that is an assumption on my part. Two of them have remained more or less a dark olive green and their skin appears to have a thick warty texture while the other one remains bright green with less warts. I introduced dwarf shrimp to the tank which they quickly devoured in an attempt to introduce a self replicating food source. The tank has changed a bit as the mosses go through some changes and a few small plants have appeared that I have no clue what they are but the toads don't seem to mind at all. I have also noticed when there is a cold variances in temperature they hang out in the water more and when its warmer they stay on the land. They seem to be more alert as to my presence as they tended to ignore me in the beginning. I think they have clued in that I am the cricket god lol. I will add a few updated photos soon.

----------


## mh530

your-welcome!! It is an awesome tank!! I love it. I wish I could something like that for my frogs!!

----------


## Autumn

Your welcome......yes, your enclosure is very aesthetically pleasing!! Your win was very much well deserved! Congrats and great job Geo!!  :Smile:

----------

